# ISO a chicken pot pie to freeze



## dragnlaw (Aug 6, 2017)

I have been looking for a fail-proof chicken pot pie recipe for the freezer. Many are good but always something wrong.  My biggest surprise was Cook's Illustrated version especially for the freezer - big fail! They claimed they made it extra liquidy as the freezer/ing thickened it up (or something to that effect). No, it was more like soup with a soggy crust floating around on top. 

I don't care if it has a crust on the bottom or not and I don't want to use canned soups. 

About 4 individual servings.
Anyone?


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2017)

You have to remember that the freezing process will cause any vegetables to render their liquids once cooked, thus thinning out the gravy.. I make small pies at the deli. Chicken and Beef..I make the gravy a little thicker than I would normally for this exact reason..The crust will also absorb some of the gravy so you may want to try putting a bit more of the gravy in a pie than you would think so there will be enough left once the pie has been baked.


----------



## dragnlaw (Aug 6, 2017)

Thanks Rocklobster, that makes a lot more sense than the other.  I'll remember that.  

But so far I've cooked the vegies going in, should I just be doing them partial?

And Hi there! haven't seen you around lately.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2017)

dragnlaw said:


> Thanks Rocklobster, that makes a lot more sense than the other.  I'll remember that.
> 
> But so far I've cooked the vegies going in, should I just be doing them partial?
> 
> And Hi there! haven't seen you around lately.


I don't. I let the filling cook through, thoroughly. When you are ready to cook the pie you are only reheating the filling, not actually cooking it. The idea is to bake the crust and reheat the filling so it is ready at the same time. If you had to also finish cooking the veggies in the filling, your crust would probably be overdone...

Hello, to you..I have been very busy with the deli..working 7 days a week, short staffed. Busier than a one legged man at....you know the rest...lol...


----------



## jennyema (Aug 6, 2017)

Rocklobster said:


> I don't. I let the filling cook through, thoroughly. When you are ready to cook the pie you are only reheating the filling, not actually cooking it. The idea is to bake the crust and reheat the filling so it is ready at the same time. If you had to also finish cooking the veggies in the filling, your crust would probably be overdone...
> 
> Hello, to you..I have been very busy with the deli..working 7 days a week, short staffed. Busier than a one legged man at....you know the rest...lol...



Hi Rocklobster!

I agree 100% with your approach


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2017)

jennyema said:


> Hi Rocklobster!
> 
> I agree 100% with your approach


Howdy doo...jennyema!


----------

